# A little bull! pics !



## chook pen jen (Aug 1, 2009)

Yesterday morning I rushed out to feed my animals ,as I was due to be elsewere .I saw movement through the mist and there were Brookland and her still wet and wobbly little bull calf ,they had come right up to the gate ,I think she was showing him off. He is perfect {except I realy wanted a heifer} and being a Dexter he is tiny.    
So you can bet I was late, had to get a pic and admire the little fellow{pic will follow ,tomorrow, need tec support}.Get home mid afternoon and Dodger my 9 month old heifer is Bellowing to the steers next door, I think she is excited by the birth or something, she was still doing it today...........thenI figured it out!  how dumb am I :bun Dodger is in season ,her first!.I really have my back yard herd.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 1, 2009)

Congtrats ! ....Cannot wait to see the photo's....


----------



## chook pen jen (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks ,we have named the little fellow Drew, as his dad is Glen Isla Andrew,also Dodgers dad.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see some pics......I bet he is adorable. I know it is hard, when you wanted the "other" plumbing, but at least HE is nice and healthy and it was an easy birth.


----------



## m.holloway (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, Another happy story!!!!  One of these days I'll have one. I'm still just going thur the mooing once a month. I'm stilling waiting for the bull. I just might look into AI.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 1, 2009)

congrats on the new bull calf.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 1, 2009)

Two words:   sexed semen

congrats!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 1, 2009)

congrats on getting your herd-it's a great feeling


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is a link showing how to post pics: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97


----------



## amysflock (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Jen! There's nothing like seeing your very first farm-born calf!! Can't wait to see pics...


----------



## chook pen jen (Aug 5, 2009)

pics as promised, better late than never


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 5, 2009)

he is just too cute.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, now he is just a cute little fella!


----------



## chook pen jen (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the support and to Imissmygirls   good advice, and thanks to Farmer Kitty for the link.


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 5, 2009)

He's cute - I want one!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 5, 2009)

He's a big Boy!!


----------



## cw (Aug 5, 2009)

wow , good lookin little guy,


----------



## MReit (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome calf! Nice thick coat too. Oh, sexed semen is overrated. They use a centrifuge to separate the male from female sperm and it basically ruins the tails of all the sperm. BIG waste of money. Try breeding the heifers early if you want females since the female sperm are "coated" and last longer to wait for the egg. If the egg isn't there when the mail sperm are around, they tend to die off quick. Just some thoughts- I've been having semen discussions with a couple ppl around here..


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 5, 2009)

MReit, have you explained this to Addiction?  
Note to BYCers:  Addiction is the MReit's bull currently doing his thing with the local Jersey heifer population.

I fully expect dozens of little brown addicted heifers in February/March/April.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 5, 2009)

Speaking of semen: 
Overheard at the local Holstein picnic where there were door prizes provided by agribusinesses:

8 yr old Susie asks Grandma:  What prize did YOU get, grandma?
Grandma- waving a paper: Semen!
Susie:  WOW!

Just normal conversation in the dairy world  My SIL from the city almost went into shock while the gal ( the age of his own daughter) didn't blink an eye at Grandma's response.

Translation for the nonfarm folk: The paper was a gift certificate from an artificial insemination bull stud company good for a unit of frozen bull semen from a well known bull.  Depending upon the bull, it could be worth $25-$100.


----------



## country freedom (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice thick coat on a beautiful bullish boy.


----------

